# can you use a doppler too much



## fudgeyfu (Jun 8, 2006)

hi i recently bought a doppler and ive been using it daily   however dh is worried that using it too much 

might harm the baby   so i just want to make sure that it ok 

thanks


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

using it daily is fine, as you begin to feel your baby move you will use it less and less and then just listen in when you chose rather than due to being worried.

Take care x


----------

